# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  ultrawide  монитор для работы, что выбрать

## Switinate

В общем хочу взять себе ультравайд, для работы, но не могу определиться с диагональю, по ценнику не готов отдать больше 100к, как бы не любил свою работу, а работаю на верстке, потому цвет и эргономика так же очень важны, что вообще можно посмотреть и почему?

----------


## kripovi4

> В общем хочу взять себе ультравайд, для работы, но не могу определиться с диагональю, по ценнику не готов отдать больше 100к, как бы не любил свою работу, а работаю на верстке, потому цвет и эргономика так же очень важны, что вообще можно посмотреть и почему?


А почему именно ультравайд? Может лучше будет взять 32" и выше? Да и вообще от какой диагонали ты думал монитор себе брать?

----------


## Switinate

> А почему именно ультравайд?


я пробовал работать на ультравайде, получается все функциональное окно можно разместить так как удобно по краям, то что надо редактировать будет в центре, плю мессенджеры не будут мешать, ну а диагональ предполагается что высота должна быть как в 24" мониторе, на сколько я понимаю это примерно 38-39"

----------


## Этанол

Ультравайд в многооконном режиме работы идеален. Раньше колхозили связки из 2-3 мониторов... Теперь эти связки заменяет один ультравайд. Если сайты верстаете, нужна высококлассная матрица IPS. И искать монитор нужно среди Про-моделей.

----------


## kripovi4

> Ультравайд в многооконном режиме работы идеален. Раньше колхозили связки из 2-3 мониторов... Теперь эти связки заменяет один ультравайд. Если сайты верстаете, нужна высококлассная матрица IPS. И искать монитор нужно среди Про-моделей.


Есть куча софта, который делит обычный экран напополам, взять 30"+ и будет отлично, но соглашусь что на ультравайде все же приятней работать будет, глаза не надо вверх поднимать, а просто по сторонам смотреть.
А почему кстати именно IPS?

----------


## Switinate

> Есть куча софта, который делит обычный экран напополам


зачем его пополам делить? вся суть как раз в том что бы ничего не делить без лишнего геморроя все делать 



> глаза не надо вверх поднимать, а просто по сторонам смотреть.


 да просто не надо куча мониторов, и верх это не проблема, есть например сценарии с дорожками, они длинные, а не широкие. 



> А почему кстати именно IPS?


 а какие есть еще более лучшие варианты?

----------


## kripovi4

> зачем его пополам делить? вся суть как раз в том что бы ничего не делить без лишнего геморроя все делать 
>  да просто не надо куча мониторов, и верх это не проблема, есть например сценарии с дорожками, они длинные, а не широкие. 
>  а какие есть еще более лучшие варианты?


Мне кажется что я не у тебя спрашивал) Спросил, потому что интересно поему человек так явно матрицу IPS предлагает. Почему не VA, не OLED? 
Ультравайды на самом деле очень удобны, раньше музыкой занимался и чтобы посмотреть звуковую дорожку всегда приходилось долго крутить в строну, а сейчас бы она влезла вся на экран)

----------


## Venedos

Видел в продаже такие модели ультравайдов ASUS MX38VC, Viewsonic VP3881, HP Z38c стоят прилично и выглядят отлично, но я думал вообще то что они только для игр, а оказывается человек ищет для работы. Но не понятно какое удовольствие за ними играть, а тем более работать, разве удобен такой формат? Мне кажется проще звуковую дорожку проматать чем глазами бегать...

----------


## Switinate

> Видел в продаже такие модели ультравайдов ASUS MX38VC, Viewsonic VP3881,


 кстати у этих двух моделей в ттх заявлено "калибровка цвета", а что конкретно входит в это понятие? то что с завода мониторы откалиброванны или то что можно каким либо способом калибровку делать регулярно? как между ними выбрать наиболее качественный? по эргонимике вьюс однозначно выигрывает.

----------


## Bidob

> кстати у этих двух моделей в ттх заявлено "калибровка цвета", а что конкретно входит в это понятие? то что с завода мониторы откалиброванны или то что можно каким либо способом калибровку делать регулярно? как между ними выбрать наиболее качественный? по эргонимике вьюс однозначно выигрывает.


 Да и по качеству я бы лично вьюс взял, асусы некоторые считают хорошими, но как-то слышал достаточно много раз в своих компаниях, что Асус просе по качем

----------


## Bidob

Да и по качеству я бы лично вьюс взял, асусы некоторые считают хорошими, но как-то слышал достаточно много раз в своих компаниях, что Асус просел сильно по качеству в последнее время, не очень у них сборка. А вот за вьюсами такого не замечал

----------


## Venedos

> Да и по качеству я бы лично вьюс взял, асусы некоторые считают хорошими, но как-то слышал достаточно много раз в своих компаниях, что Асус просел сильно по качеству в последнее время, не очень у них сборка. А вот за вьюсами такого не замечал


Лично я не скажу такое про асусы, качество думаю у них на должном уровне в такого рода мониторах как и у всех. Но вот то что они могут завысить цену на свою модель лишь из за раскрученности бренда, то да это без проблем. Цены у ни не всегда оправданы.

----------


## xerop

> Лично я не скажу такое про асусы, качество думаю у них на должном уровне в такого рода мониторах как и у всех. Но вот то что они могут завысить цену на свою модель лишь из за раскрученности бренда, то да это без проблем. Цены у ни не всегда оправданы.


Не только асусу присуще накручивать цену за бренд. Есть еще куча таких же производителей тот же самс, лыжи, делл, как по мне то, есть достаточное количество аналогов с характеристиками не хуже.

----------


## Bidob

> Лично я не скажу такое про асусы, качество думаю у них на должном уровне в такого рода мониторах как и у всех. Но вот то что они могут завысить цену на свою модель лишь из за раскрученности бренда, то да это без проблем. Цены у ни не всегда оправданы.


Да оно на самом деле так у многих компаний, вон те же самсунги сколько дерут за одно своё имя? В этом плане я нормально отношусь, наверное, только к вьюсам да тем же HP, разве что. Поэтому и пользовался за жизнь свою в основном Viewsonic и HP

----------


## Switinate

> Да оно на самом деле так у многих компаний, вон те же самсунги сколько дерут за одно своё имя?


сколько? сравни цены конрктной модели самса, с другими производителями, и сам нам расскажи что и сколько они дерут



> В этом плане я нормально отношусь, наверное, только к вьюсам да тем же HP, разве чт


 в плане ценовой политики или о конкретных моделях речь? 



> Поэтому и пользовался за жизнь свою в основном Viewsonic и HP


 оо а сейчас чем пользуешься?

----------


## Этанол

> кстати у этих двух моделей в ттх заявлено "калибровка цвета", а что конкретно входит в это понятие? то что с завода мониторы откалиброванны или то что можно каким либо способом калибровку делать регулярно? как между ними выбрать наиболее качественный? по эргонимике вьюс однозначно выигрывает.


Профессиональные мониторы калибруют на заводе. Дешевые - в авторежиме, дорогие - часто вручную. Например Вьюсоник на некоторые свои проф.моники выдает даже специальный сертификат с данными калибровки (к каждому отдельному монику индивидуально). Кроме того, калибровать моники можно с помощью спец.приблуд (у вьюса есть фирменный калибратор для этих целей).

----------


## Venedos

> Кроме того, калибровать моники можно с помощью спец.приблуд (у вьюса есть фирменный калибратор для этих целей).


Но он же в комплект поставки с монитором не входит, его нужно отдельно покупать, да и уметь нужно это делать, хотя бы какие то понятия иметь. Лучше скажи может ли рядовой пользователь взять эту модель VP3881 для игр и прочих радостей и не думать о калибровке или она тут обязательно нужна через какое то время?

----------


## Switinate

> Профессиональные мониторы калибруют на заводе.


 то есть все остальные нет? что значит калибруют? можешь нормально описать? 



> Дешевые - в авторежиме, дорогие - часто вручную.


 тоже непонятно, во первых как это и во вторых чем это отличается друг от друга



> Лучше скажи может ли рядовой пользователь взять эту модель VP3881


 чем эта модель отличается от остальных моделей, и что за приблуды?

----------


## Bidob

> то есть все остальные нет? что значит калибруют? можешь нормально описать? 
>  тоже непонятно, во первых как это и во вторых чем это отличается друг от друга
>  чем эта модель отличается от остальных моделей, и что за приблуды?


Калибруют - настраивают цветопередачу так, чтобы она была максимально приближена к реальности, например - в полиграфии это очень важно, чтобы у тебя цвета на мониторе не отличались от того, что потом будет на печати. Калибруют автоматически - запускают прогу, которая выставляет тебе один из стандартно принятых вариантов. Ручная калибровка - когда каждый монитор настраивают конкретно под него самого. На истину в последней инстанции не претендую, но вроде бы всё так

----------


## Switinate

> Калибруют - настраивают цветопередачу так, чтобы она была максимально приближена к реальности,


 и как по твоему определяют, цвет к реальности подошел или нет:)? и что за проги такие которые автоматически без вмешательства человека, могут создать цветовой профиль? И все это я просил рассказать на примере VP3881 о котором шла речь. В общем просто прочитай что такое калибровка, и почитай обзор на монитор https://3dnews.ru/985225/obzor-viewsonic-vp3881 и тогда скилл повысится.

----------


## Tos

Нормальный моник, как купил калибровать не нужно, если только полиграфией не занимаешься профессионально. У бюджетных цвета бывают завалены в какой нибудь спектр. Вьюсы по заводу нормально моники калибруют. Если что не устраивает с коробки, хотя отчего бы, по монику VP3881 можно в сети цветовые профили скачать, где умельны еще улучшили, то что и так нормально пашет. В этом обзоре внизу можно скачать настроенный профессионалами профиль.

----------


## Switinate

> Нормальный моник, как купил калибровать не нужно, если только полиграфией не занимаешься профессионально.


 погоди я что то не понял, вот ты я так понимаю шаришь в полиграфии, есть у тебя цифровая машина, например Xerox Color C60 ну или что то более мощное, и что ты собираешься калибровать в этом мониторе? вернее что тебя конкретно не устраивает во вьюсе?  
по поводу того что бы скачать профиль, тоже так странно в обзоре написано что калибровка - достоинство,

----------


## Этанол

> Но он же в комплект поставки с монитором не входит, его нужно отдельно покупать, да и уметь нужно это делать, хотя бы какие то понятия иметь. Лучше скажи может ли рядовой пользователь взять эту модель VP3881 для игр и прочих радостей и не думать о калибровке или она тут обязательно нужна через какое то время?


Да, нужно отдельно покупать. если ты не зарабатываешь на хлеб дизайном, то нет смысла покупать калибратор, можно по необходимости приглашать калибровщика. 
Для домашних потребностей конечно можно взять, вопрос: не будут ли возможности этой модели излишни для домашнего использования (что по факту удорожит покупку). калибровать, как я уже писал выше, нужно лишь в случае проф. работы с цветом, когда крайне важно, чтобы цвет на мониторе соответствовал цвету на печати.

----------


## Bidob

> и как по твоему определяют, цвет к реальности подошел или нет:)? и что за проги такие которые автоматически без вмешательства человека, могут создать цветовой профиль? И все это я просил рассказать на примере VP3881 о котором шла речь. В общем просто прочитай что такое калибровка, и почитай обзор на монитор https://3dnews.ru/985225/obzor-viewsonic-vp3881 и тогда скилл повысится.


Ну за обзор спасибо, конечно, но не пойму немного, зачем спрашивать мнения другого человека, а потом включать режим преподавателя и учить уму-разуму левого человека с форума? В жизни учить некого? Монитор-то симпотный, обзор годный, но твоих мотивов немного не пойму)

----------


## Switinate

> Ну за обзор спасибо, конечно, но не пойму немного, зачем спрашивать мнения другого человека, а потом включать режим преподавателя и учить уму-разуму левого человека с форума? В жизни учить некого? Монитор-то симпотный, обзор годный, но твоих мотивов немного не пойму)


мотив простой, выпилить школоту, а оффтопить в профильных ветках такое себе занятие 



> можно по необходимости приглашать калибровщика.


 можно тогда и обычный монитор покупать, смысл тогда VP3881 брать? и смысл тогда от калибровки, просто подкрутил цвета как нравиться да и пошел, видимо не все понимают вообще смысла того, для чего калибровка проводится.

----------


## Bidob

> мотив простой, выпилить школоту, а оффтопить в профильных ветках такое себе занятие 
>  можно тогда и обычный монитор покупать, смысл тогда VP3881 брать? и смысл тогда от калибровки, просто подкрутил цвета как нравиться да и пошел, видимо не все понимают вообще смысла того, для чего калибровка проводится.


Нонтоксик, человече, пожалуйста. Все мы люди, кто-то знает чуть больше, кто-то чуть меньше. За школоту докапываться не буду, хоть это и не так, потому что это выльется в срач, который не нужен никому из нас. Я вон прочитал тему, пояснил со своей колокольни за калибровку. Да, может не совсем прав, просто можно было более удачно меня поправить. Тогда ты лучше объясни, для чего и чем калибровку делают, потому что статья статьёй, но пообщаться с человеком, который глубоко в теме - всегда полезнее. Начиная сначала - VP - серия проф моников, как я понял? И их все придётся перекалибровывать со временем?

----------


## Этанол

> Начиная сначала - VP - серия проф моников, как я понял? И их все придётся перекалибровывать со временем?


Да, это про-серия от вьюсоника. Не обязательно перекалибровывать. Калибровка имеет чисто практическое значение: чтобы цвет, с которым работал дизайнер на мониторе максимально соответствовал цвету, выводимому на, допустим, печать. А то на монике ты будешь красить малину в малиновый цвет, а на печати она окажется ярко-красной. Это будет фиаско, братан!)))
А в домашнем пользовании игр, фильмов, браузинга ты врядли вообще будешь об этой калибровке задумываться.

----------


## Bidob

> Да, это про-серия от вьюсоника. Не обязательно перекалибровывать. Калибровка имеет чисто практическое значение: чтобы цвет, с которым работал дизайнер на мониторе максимально соответствовал цвету, выводимому на, допустим, печать. А то на монике ты будешь красить малину в малиновый цвет, а на печати она окажется ярко-красной. Это будет фиаско, братан!)))
> А в домашнем пользовании игр, фильмов, браузинга ты врядли вообще будешь об этой калибровке задумываться.


Но я же правильно понял - монитор надо перекалибровывать со временем, потому что у него каким-то образом слетают настройки цветового профиля, так? Почему это происходит? Эффект памяти у матрицы или что-то еще?

----------


## Venedos

> А в домашнем пользовании игр, фильмов, браузинга ты врядли вообще будешь об этой калибровке задумываться.


Я конечно изначально сомневался в целесообразности брать такой монитор VP3881 для домашнего использования, но оказывается он очень практичный, на нём можно всё совмещать. Будет идеален для проф работы, но и в тоже время выигрывает у многих игровых мониторов за счёт разрешения, изогнутости, качества цветов картинки. Мне вот просто интересно можно же как то разделить экран и играть в тот же новый бондерлэндс с другом, это же реально?

----------


## Venedos

:mad:

----------


## Bidob

> Я конечно изначально сомневался в целесообразности брать такой монитор VP3881 для домашнего использования, но оказывается он очень практичный, на нём можно всё совмещать. Будет идеален для проф работы, но и в тоже время выигрывает у многих игровых мониторов за счёт разрешения, изогнутости, качества цветов картинки. Мне вот просто интересно можно же как то разделить экран и играть в тот же новый бондерлэндс с другом, это же реально?


Если ты на плойке будешь играть - без проблем, потому что Split Screen поддерживается в самой борде, но только на PS4, для печки вроде как эту функцию еще не добавляли. Эх, не заботится никто о пекабоярах... А мон приятный, да, но меня всё еще интересует почему монитор надо перекалибровывать со временем? Кто ответит? Вон выше развернутый вопрос от меня

----------


## Switinate

Потому что все имеет свойство изнашиваться, и тема не на одну страницу, но, обычно человек который покупает себе монитор, знает что например в любой из областей экрана цвет должен быть стандарта delta e <2, все это меряется калибратором, который покупается отдельно, и как говорят профи примерно пол года пройдет до того момента как показатель дельты станет хуже.



> Если ты на плойке будешь играть - без проблем, потому что Split Screen поддерживается в самой борде, но только на PS4,


 для плойки можно взять что то гораздо попроще и подешевле

----------


## Venedos

А почему этот показатель становится хуже, это что какой то износ матрицы идёт? И всё таки покупая монитор для плойки не каждый хочет ещё в довесок покупать калибратор и учиться им пользоваться. И почитал я отзывы на этот моник Viewsonic VP3881 его не только для работы берут, многие его как раз для игр берут и видимо стоимость вообще не пугает людей, как говориться за удовольствие нужно платить.

----------


## Switinate

> И всё таки покупая монитор для плойки не каждый хочет ещё в довесок покупать калибратор и учиться им пользоваться. И почитал я отзывы на этот моник Viewsonic VP3881


вы прикалываетесь? для плойки покупить монитор который дороже 70к стоит? для PS подойдет любой огрызок за макс 12к который полключил и забыл.



> И почитал я отзывы на этот моник Viewsonic VP3881 его не только для работы берут


 его брать надо именно для работы,потому что там функционал огромный, а уже использоватьможно не только для работы, я тоже видел тесты с тарелками , и видел что отклик там нормальный.

----------


## Bidob

> вы прикалываетесь? для плойки покупить монитор который дороже 70к стоит? для PS подойдет любой огрызок за макс 12к который полключил и забыл.
>  его брать надо именно для работы,потому что там функционал огромный, а уже использоватьможно не только для работы, я тоже видел тесты с тарелками , и видел что отклик там нормальный.


Вообще справедливо, потому что меня бы жаба задушила такую цацку брать только для того, чтобы на плойке катать во что-то, это же реально странно и дорого, ну нафиг такие вещи. Был бы я дизайнером или работал в полиграфии - обратил бы на это внимание, а так... Ну для профи этот мон мб и неплох очень будет

----------


## Switinate

Ну меня устраивает, я пока еще полностью во всем не разобрался, есть сложности с изучением меню, там слишком много разных настроек, но то что со старта есть данные о проведенной на заводе калибровке- это круто, а все свистоперделки для консоли это детство, хотя бы потому что я например даже не знаю поддерживает ли она ультравайды

----------


## Bidob

> Ну меня устраивает, я пока еще полностью во всем не разобрался, есть сложности с изучением меню, там слишком много разных настроек, но то что со старта есть данные о проведенной на заводе калибровке- это круто, а все свистоперделки для консоли это детство, хотя бы потому что я например даже не знаю поддерживает ли она ультравайды


А какие конкретно в менюшке настройки есть? Что вообще можно пользователю настраивать без каких либо дополнительных плюх типа калибратора? Больше инфы можно, пожалуйста?

----------


## Switinate

> А какие конкретно в менюшке настройки есть?


 я что то не пойму, мне что просто тупо открыть меню и все настройки тебе по очереди описать? какой то странный подход, хочешь увидеть настройки посмотри на монитор обзор или почитай, обзор а уже если конкретно что то интересует спрашивай.

----------


## Bidob

> я что то не пойму, мне что просто тупо открыть меню и все настройки тебе по очереди описать? какой то странный подход, хочешь увидеть настройки посмотри на монитор обзор или почитай, обзор а уже если конкретно что то интересует спрашивай.


О, спасибо, обзорчик прочитаю. Там вот написано, что он на новой матрице AH-IPS. А чем она отличается от обычной IPS? Количеством цветов, которые может воспроизводить? Она там 10-битная + FRC вроде, это относится к вопросу?

----------


## Switinate

> А чем она отличается от обычной IPS?


 читай тогда про типы матриц:) нет понятия "обычная" Ips, есть e-ips p-ips и так далее, но на мой взгляд давольно много сейчас вариантов мониторов и матриц, потому в магазинах часто вообще не пишут ah-ips а все мониторы идут в разделе ips панелей.



> Она там 10-битная + FRC вроде, это относится к вопросу?


 не 10 бит а 8 битная +frc

----------


## Venedos

> вы прикалываетесь? для плойки покупить монитор который дороже 70к стоит? для PS подойдет любой огрызок за макс 12к который полключил и забыл.
>  его брать надо именно для работы,потому что там функционал огромный, а уже использоватьможно не только для работы, я тоже видел тесты с тарелками , и видел что отклик там нормальный.


А что тут прикалываться, не каждого устроит огрызок, и покажите мне хоть один монитор ширкоформатный с 4к за 12 к рублей? И многие хотят совместить приятное с полезным, так что ничего здесь удивительного нет если взять и для игр, благо отзывы на эту модель от вьюса подтверждают этот факт "Из игр попробовал: Assassin's Creed Origins, Sid Meier's Civilization VI, Kingdom Come Deliverance. Все три игры спокойно взяли разрешение 3840*1600".

----------


## Bidob

> читай тогда про типы матриц:) нет понятия "обычная" Ips, есть e-ips p-ips и так далее, но на мой взгляд давольно много сейчас вариантов мониторов и матриц, потому в магазинах часто вообще не пишут ah-ips а все мониторы идут в разделе ips панелей.
>  не 10 бит а 8 битная +frc


Понял, спасибо. Flicker Free там вроде есть в мониторе, да? И еще вопрос, там вот в обзоре "В случае с sRGB при активной системе UC регулировка яркости блокируется". UC это усиление контурной резкости, как я понял? И тогда почему у них блокнута регулировка яркости? Хотя вопрос уже слишком глубокий, это скорее у инженеров вьюсоника спрашивать надо

----------


## Switinate

> и покажите мне хоть один монитор широформатный с 4к за 12 к рублей?


 во первых, я даже не знаю плойка вообще умеет в ultra wide? по моему нет, и 100% они сейчас не умеют в 4к, нах ставить себе то что не будет нормально работать если можно в раза 4 купить дешевле себе 32" монитор?  по сравнению с которым многие будут счиатть огрызком - ультравайд. 



> C это усиление контурной резкости, как я понял?


 ну да в обзор именно так и написано, а зачем тебе UC и в целом заблокирована она не только во вьюсе, покажи мне монитор где такой проблемы нету

----------


## Bidob

> во первых, я даже не знаю плойка вообще умеет в ultra wide? по моему нет, и 100% они сейчас не умеют в 4к, нах ставить себе то что не будет нормально работать если можно в раза 4 купить дешевле себе 32" монитор?  по сравнению с которым многие будут счиатть огрызком - ультравайд. 
>  ну да в обзор именно так и написано, а зачем тебе UC и в целом заблокирована она не только во вьюсе, покажи мне монитор где такой проблемы нету


Справедливо сказано про плойку. Про UC интересно, надо поглубже почитать про блокировку, и с чем это вообще связано в мониторах, потому что если везде блокировано, значит какие-то это плюсы должно давать, не? Иначе зачем это делать?

----------


## Switinate

Ты какой странный, там же написано что контурная резкость увеличивается, если тебе это не надо, или ты не знаешь что это, или на твой взгляд просто это бесполезная фитча, не трогай её и ничего у тебя не будет блокироваться, и сможешь ты делать все что тебе заблагорассудится, перечитай еще раз в общем обзор на VP3881, там по UC достаточно четко и понятно все написано и нет смысла переписывать сюда из обзора

----------


## Bidob

> Ты какой странный, там же написано что контурная резкость увеличивается, если тебе это не надо, или ты не знаешь что это, или на твой взгляд просто это бесполезная фитча, не трогай её и ничего у тебя не будет блокироваться, и сможешь ты делать все что тебе заблагорассудится, перечитай еще раз в общем обзор на VP3881, там по UC достаточно четко и понятно все написано и нет смысла переписывать сюда из обзора


Понял тебя, благодарю за помощь, разобрался немного. Скоро всё равно надо будет себе мон новый брать, не такой, конечно, мне нужен, но что-то да возьму ж себе в ближайшее время. Еще раз спасибо за обзор и за разъяснения.

----------

